# Your quote here :



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll start...............

.
.
.
"*Of course I know screamingeagle"*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

" has a small"


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

JAP, make your OWN quote............. Not add to mine.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Love is gentle, love is kind, love will take you from behind.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao NE

What are the three words guaranteed to humiliate men everywhere?
'Hold my purse.'​


----------



## badge14 (Sep 13, 2007)

Cinderella said:


> lmao NE
> 
> What are the three words guaranteed to humiliate men everywhere?​
> 'Hold my purse.'​


Actually "Is it in yet?"


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mine is in my Signature

"Live For Today For Tommorow You May Be Deceased"


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"if nothin' changes then nothing changes"


----------



## badge14 (Sep 13, 2007)

something from nothing gives you nothing


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

"A lot of people run a race to see who is fastest. I run to see who has the most guts, who can punish himself into exhausting pace, and then at the end, punish himself even more". 

- Steve Prefontaine


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

"Whoever fights monsters should see to it that in the process he doesn't become a monster" -Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

Lead, follow, or get out of the way....


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Never make someone a PRIORITY, when they see you as an OPTION.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Michele said:


> Never make someone a PRIORITY, when they see you as an OPTION.


I like that - going to take that one to heart!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*A journey of a thousand miles begins with the very first step.
**~Confucius*​ ​


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

You may be in law enforcement and so am I, but you are not a cop.
From the movie "Copland".

One of my all time favorites!!!


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

*The world is my oyster. Now where the heck is that pearl? :huh: *


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*It is better to have loved and lost, than to have payed for it, and not enjoyed yourself. *


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

To the wannabe hacks out there....

If at first you don't succeed.
Cry and Cry again...


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

"What doesn't kill you makes you stronger."


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

"Keep your friends close and your enemies closer"

Worked for ******...


----------



## GodblessThearmy (Aug 15, 2006)

"I am a goddamn ranger"

-My Squad Leader (volunteered to be a combat engineer for this tour)


----------



## JeffC (Feb 28, 2007)

what goes around comes around


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

"Do unto others as others do to you" :twisted: MJC


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

sorry, here is the original posted pic........


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

If ignorance is bliss, then liberalism must be nirvana.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Do unto others before they can do it to you.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

One of my favorite quotes is BrickCop's signature;

*"My profession dictates that I routinely confront the people that the average citizen fearfully crosses the street to avoid. Then I must endure the criticism of that citizen as he judges my actions from afar". *
-Unknown cop


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Harry.

Your Welcome
Edit


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

No-one can make you feel inferior without your consent 
E Roosevelt


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Pain is inevitable; suffering is optional.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I like them all, but mine was already taken:
What comes around, goes around.

And, because blackops is my favorite cop. I like his, saying that is.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Good thread Snipe, 

Those who expect to reap the blessings of freedom must, like men, undergo the fatigue of supporting it. 

-Thomas Paine (many other great quotes)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

_I never fucked anybody over in my life that didn't have it coming to them...
I always tell the truth, even when I lie.
_~Tony Montana​


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

You have two eyes, two ears and one mouth. Watch and listen twice as much as you speak


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"Whoever said the pen is mightier than the sword obviously never encountered
automatic weapons."
-General Douglas MacArthur


"Not being able to speak is not the same as not speaking. You seem as if you like to talk. I like to let people talk who like to talk. It makes it easier to find out how full of shit they are"

Rush hour - Jackie Chan


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

I chuckled when I read this one, I forget where I saw it:

I live my life by two rules:
1. Never kill anyone without a reason.
2. You can always find a reason to kill someone.


----------



## SpringfieldBoy (Dec 10, 2007)

"The next move is always the test. " -Seamus Heaney


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

"Aim for the head, you're bound to hit something"


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Don't piss down my back and tell me it's raining


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Love is the delightful interval between meeting a beautiful girl and discovering that she looks like a haddock.....John Barrymore_
_


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Wise Man Say.........go To Bed With Itchy Bum

Wake Up With Smelly Finger


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

"Wisemen learn from other people's mistakes. Fools learn from their own."

From the movie "Colors"


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"NO good deed goes unpunished"


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

_As God as my witness I thought turkeys could fly..._
~A. Carlson


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

"Don't want twat tonite, Eat that Shalong Rite"


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Artifical intelligence is no match for natural stupidity.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

good enough for government work


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

"Yeah, I've been to Iraq a few times. Shit hasn't changed there since God was a corporal."

Me, 2005


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

"Dude, where's my car?"
"Where's you car dude?"

"Dude, where's my car?"
"Where's you car dude?"

"Dude, where's my car?"
"Where's you car dude?"


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Tell your'e story walking


----------



## soup (Nov 1, 2006)

F#@k 'em, F#@K 'em all. 

Really works well in any situation.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

You have the right to remain silent, I strongly suggest you use it.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Got this in an e-mail this morning:

"From the very moment we were born, we were dying. So why sweat the small stuff? Learn to accept things for face value and enjoy life. Cherish every moment as though it were your last because this is your last time you will see today."


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"what do you mean your husband is home?"


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

"Is there another way outta this house?"


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

We talkin' SE's...hahaha @ the pig roast??


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

"Is there another way outta this house?" It works well with JAPs quote... "what do you mean your husband is home?"


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

There are about 400 memorable quotes from this movie, but in the interest of good taste, I'll stick with this one.

*Sheriff Bart:* Well, since You are my guest, and I am your host. What is your pleasure? What do you like to do?
*Jim \ The Waco Kid:* I don't know... Play chess... Screw...
*Sheriff Bart:* [nervously] Well let's play chess...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Better to stay out of trouble than have to get out of it.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Common sense is uncommon.
If I wanted your opinion I would have given you one.
Better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it.
No, Lieutenant, I have never been on Masscops, and that's not my post.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*"A love for tradition has never weakened a nation, indeed it has strengthened nations in their hour of peril."*
_Sir Winston Churchill_


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"No, Lieutenant, I have never been on Masscops, and that's not my post."
*HAHAHAHHAHA*

​


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Never take life too serious, you never get out alive.

Just you wait till you father get home.

But mom everybody is going. "If everybody jumps off the bridge are you going to do that to."


----------



## Redleg13D (May 19, 2007)

Before you insult someone walk a mile in their shoes, this way you are a mile way and you have their shoes.

A manslaughter is far less serious than a murder, after all its only a mans laughter.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

LOL Redleg!!


----------



## irishcop77 (Dec 23, 2007)

"In the long history of the world, only a few generations have been granted the role of defending freedom in its hour of maximum danger. I do not shrink from this responsibility- I welcome it" ~ John Fitzgerald Kennedy


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

If you fail to prepare, then you prepare to fail....

Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6....

I don't know if those are repeats, I was too lazy to read all 7 pages....



O-302 said:


> Lead, follow, or get out of the way....


I said that a many o' time in AF BMT....

Russia is like a rotten structure...Kick in the door, and the entire thing will collapse.... - Adolf Hitler, just before Operation Barbarosa...Oh sweet irony...


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

You have enemies? Good. That means you’ve stood up for something, sometime in your life.

Winston Churchill


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Life, at its best, is a losing proposition
Nobody ever came out of it alive

- MARK TWAIN -


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

"Everytime you think, you weaken the nation"

-Moe Howard-


NOT a shot at you Kw, it's just one of the first I thought of...it just happened to come after yours.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Heard this one just a few days ago: "it's gonna be a shower of s*** and I don't want to get caught in the rain"....


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

badgebunny said:


> Heard this one just a few days ago: "it's gonna be a shower of s*** and I don't want to get caught in the rain"....


Along those lines:

_If you have to eat a shit sandwich, how long do you want it to take?_


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

You can wish in one hand and shit in the other, which one do you think will fill up faster....?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow....... I started this post with the intention of people adding a quote for the pic I posted...... Nonetheless, keep is going. Love the quotes.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

(Sorry Snipe.. lol)

*Please Sal, please!! Just approve one of my proposals, give me a break, just a little bit, PLEASE!!!*


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

hahahahahahahhaa Koz......


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok, to go back to the original idea behind this thread. Hmmm,

"Hilliary and Barak are THIS close, but Hilliary will NEVER give me a cabinate position if SHE wins!"

or, while watching Hilliary on TV,

"I'M C-R-R-R-RUSHING YOUR HEAD!"


----------



## GALEWINDS (Jul 2, 2007)

the object of War is not to Die for Your Country, but to let the Other Son of a Bitch Die for his!!!
Gen George Patton


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Poker rules supplement: a .44 Magnum beats 4 aces


----------



## djbfc (Nov 2, 2005)

"you give but little when you give of your pocessions, its when you give of yourself that you truly give".............unknown(?)


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*"I'll tell you what war is all about; you've got to kill people, and when you've killed enough they stop fighting."*
_General Curtis LeMay_


----------



## GALEWINDS (Jul 2, 2007)

*George Patton: *Live for something rather than die for nothing


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

*"Once that first bullet flies past your head...politics and all that other shit goes right out the window."*

-Hoot, BHD


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we would all fall off.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Like my momma always told me,

"life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what your gonna get"


----------



## djbfc (Nov 2, 2005)

"spongebob, its not the boots its the bootee, err ah!!" ---Eugene Krabs
(have a 5 year old)


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

"My Luftwaffe is invincible...And so now we turn to England. How long will this one last - two, three weeks?"
*Hermann Goring* - June 1940


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

" It's not what you think"....my son and his buddies when I came home early and caught em smoking weed


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

"What ME worry?" Alfred E. Neuman
"Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar" Sigmund Freud
"What's up Doc?" Buggs Bunny
"Today Washington, Tomorrow, THE WORLD!" Hillary Clinton*

*not an exact quote

"Ever pick your feet in Poughkepsie?" Popeye Doyle

*'The trouble with our liberal friends is not that they're ignorant; it's just that they know so much that isn't so.'**- RonaldReagan*


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

"The best looking prostitutes are either cops...or men."

SinePari's father-son advice


----------



## GALEWINDS (Jul 2, 2007)

I have opinions of my own - strong opinions - but I don't always agree with them." -George Bush

*Stupid quotes from Hillary Clinton... *
​*Top 10 Stupid Hillary Clinton Quotes

10. "I have to confess that it's crossed my mind that you could not be a Republican and a Christian."

9. "God bless the America we are trying to create."

8. "We have a lot of kids who don't know what works means. They think work is a four-letter word."

7. "He ran a gas station down in St. Louis... No, Mahatma Gandhi was a great leader of the 20th century." -introducing a quote by Mahatma Gandhi

6. "Who is going to find out? These women are trash. Nobody's going to believe them." -on Bill Clinton's bimbo eruptions

5. "If I didn't kick his ass every day, he wouldn't be worth anything." -on Bill Clinton

4. "I suppose I could have stayed home and baked cookies and had teas, but what I decided to do was to fulfill my profession which I entered before my husband was in public life."

3. "We are going to take things away from you on behalf of the common good."

2. "I have said that I'm not running and I'm having a great time being pres - being a first-term senator." -on her presidential ambitions

1. "I'm not going to have some reporters pawing through our papers. We are the president." *​







​


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

OF GOD .....NIce PIC of Hillary:uc: :uc:


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hannibal: Tell me Senator, did you nurse Catherine yourself?
Senator: What?
Hannibal: Did you breast feed her?
Senator: Yes, I did...
Hannibal: Toughened your nipples didn't it?
Warden: You son of a bit*h!
Hannibal: Amputate a man's leg, and he can still feel it tickling. Tell me mom, when your little girl is on the slab, where will it tickle you?
Senator.: Take this _thing_ back to Baltimore...
Hannibal:5'10, strongly built, about 180lbs, hair blonde, eyes pale blue, he'd be about 35 now, he said he lived in Philadelphia, but he may have lied...That's all I can remember Martha, but if I think of anymore, I will let you know...Oh an Senator, just one more thing!...Love your suit. 

I love this quote so much I put it in my signature.....


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

_"No man ever forgets about oral sex...no matter how bad it is."_

-Margaret Thatcher on Bill Clinton.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

My morbid quote.
"Life is short, so why prolong it?"


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

"We sleep soundly in our beds because rough men stand ready in the night to visit violence on those who would do us harm." - Winston Churchill


----------



## HOLLYROCK50 (Jan 21, 2008)

"It's a dog eats dog world, and I'm wearing milkbone underwear!" Norm from Cheers


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

SinePari said:


> _"No man ever forgets about oral sex...no matter how bad it is."_
> 
> -Margaret Thatcher on Bill Clinton.


I can't picture Maggie Thatcher ON Bill Clinton. inch:

Hell, I don't want to picture Bill Clinton on ANYONE!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> "We sleep soundly in our beds because rough men stand ready in the night to visit violence on those who would do us harm." -


That's actually George Orwell


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Here I sit broken hearted
Came to shit
But only farted.



NewEngland2007 said:


> Love is gentle, love is kind, love will take you from behind.


I think they post that at the entrance to Cedar Junction.

1. If at first you don't succeed...
There's always the sheriff's department.

2. Yo mama's so fat...
Her picture fell off the wall.

3. If you don't fight for the right to arm bears
Only criminals will be able to hunt.

4. A bird in the hand
is for when there is no bush.

5. A pair of lesbians beat
A man and his dog.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Don't fuck with people who fuck with people for a living. - Anonymous


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

You wanna know how to get Capone? They pull a knife, you pull a gun. He sends one of yours to the hospital, you send one of his to the morgue. *That's* the *Chicago* way! - Untouchables


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

"In the absence of light, darkness prevails. There are things that go bump
in the night, Agent Myers. Make no mistake about that. And we are the
ones who bump back." - the movie Hellboy


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nighttrain said:


> "In the absence of light, darkness prevails. There are things that go bump
> in the night, Agent Myers. Make no mistake about that. And we are the
> ones who bump back." - the movie Hellboy


My favorite movie.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

"I would rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy" (_unknown_):alcoholi:


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

"Kilvinsky's law says if a guy uses his fists, you use your stick. If he pulls out a knife, you use your gun and cancel his ticket right there." -Kilvinsky (New Centurions by Wambaugh)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Tuna - that quote was by Dorothy Parker I believe... Early 20th century humorist and poet.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

"I just want someone to hear what I have to say. And maybe if I talk long enough, it'll make sense."
- Ray Bradbury, _Fahrenheit 451_

Ain't that the "Story of my life" (also a song by Social Distortion)


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> Tuna - that quote was by Dorothy Parker I believe... Early 20th century humorist and poet.


Kozmo, I heard a rumor that she actually coined the quote that I left as well. I think Joseph Wambaugh lifted it for his book. It was either Dorothy Parker or Jane Austin.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Kilvinsky - they don't make broads like that anymore! Even if she was a commie...
*I like to have a martini, Two at the very most.
After three I'm under the table, after four I'm under my host.*


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Ho, Ho, Ho... Well, if it isn't stinking Billygoat Billyboy in poison. How are thou, thou globby bottle of cheap stinking chip oil? Come and get one in the yarbles, if you have any yarbles, you eunuch jelly thou.*

*Alex de Large (A Clockwork Orange)*

I'm not truly familiar with her work, but man, I'll take YOUR word any day. I'm guessing you majored in English Lit.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Tuna - that quote was by Dorothy Parker I believe... Early 20th century humorist and poet.


Thanks, you da man


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

appropriate in the police world:

There are two kinds of people, those who do the work and those who take the credit. Try to be in the first group; there is less competition there." - 
-- *Indira Gandhi*


----------



## HOLLYROCK50 (Jan 21, 2008)

"I want an official Red Rider, Carbine action, 200 shot, range model air rifle, with a compass in the stock and this thing that tells time!!!!" Ralphie Parker 

Followed by: "You'll shoot your eye out kid!"


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

So shines a good deed in a weary world. 

Shakespeare or Willy Wonka.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

*"We don't necessarily discriminate. We simply exclude certain types of people." - Colonel Gerald Wellman
*


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

16. "You know, stop lights don't come any redder than the one you just went through."


15. "Relax, the handcuffs are tight because they're new. They'll stretch after you wear them a while." 


14. "If you take your hands off the car, I'll make your birth certificate a worthless document." 


13. "If you try to run, you'll only go to jail tired." 


12. "Can you run faster than 1200 feet per second? Because that's the speed of the bullet that'll be chasing you." 


11. "You don't know how fast you were going? I guess that means I can write anything I want to on the ticket, huh?" 


10. "Yes, sir, you can talk to the shift supervisor, but I don't think it will help. Oh, did I mention that I'm the shift supervisor?" 


9. "Warning? You want a warning? O.K., I'm warning you not to speed again or I'll give you another ticket." 


8. "The answer to this last question will determine whether you are drunk or not. Was Mickey Mouse a cat or a dog?" 


7. "Fair? You want me to be fair? Listen, fair is a place where you go to ride on rides, eat cotton candy and corn dogs and step in monkey poop." 


6. "Yeah, we have a quota. Two more tickets and my wife gets a toaster oven." 


5. "In God we trust, all others we run through NCIC." 


4. "How big were those 'two beers' you say you had?" 


3. "No sir, we don't have quotas anymore. We used to, but now we're allowed to write as many tickets as we want." 


2. "I'm glad to hear that the Chief (of Police) is a personal friend of yours. At least you know someone who can post your bail." 



1. "You didn't think we gave "pretty women" tickets? You're right ma'am, we don't. Sign right here."


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*"I'm Proposition Joe. You fuck with me, I'll kill your whole family." - Proposition Joe*


----------

